# R33 Gtr oem exhaust wanted



## Henkan (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone who has a oem catback for a r33 gtr?


----------



## OptimusPrimeNL (Feb 14, 2016)

Are you still looking for one? I have one for sale, I can send some pictures if you're interested.


----------



## nickgdmc (Jul 7, 2017)

About a year too late but I am also looking for a stock exhaust for an R33 GTR, I've got the cat ready but need the cat back if possible 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gtrjam (Oct 17, 2018)

OptimusPrimeNL said:


> Are you still looking for one? I have one for sale, I can send some pictures if you're interested.


I don't suppose you have this do you?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a stock cat back exhaust available. The join between backbox and centre pipe rusted and broke apart so will need to be repaired. 

It***8217;s in Birmingham in the U.K, PM me if someone would like if


----------



## gtrjam (Oct 17, 2018)

JapFreak786 said:


> I have a stock cat back exhaust available. The join between backbox and centre pipe rusted and broke apart so will need to be repaired.
> 
> It***8217;s in Birmingham in the U.K, PM me if someone would like if


I can't PM as a new member unfortunately, would you mind dropping me a PM with your email so we can discuss further? Many thanks


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I can***8217;t PM you either. Leave a visitor message on my profile with your e-mail please


----------



## gtrjam (Oct 17, 2018)

JapFreak786 said:


> I can***8217;t PM you either. Leave a visitor message on my profile with your e-mail please <img src="http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />


It won't let me do that either!


----------



## nickgdmc (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes please, I have PM'd you but not sure if it worked, my Facebook page is facebook.com/detailmycar if you can send me some pics and info there I'll make plans with you on collecting etc.


JapFreak786 said:


> I have a stock cat back exhaust available. The join between backbox and centre pipe rusted and broke apart so will need to be repaired.
> 
> It***8217;s in Birmingham in the U.K, PM me if someone would like if


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

gtrjam - mail sent
Nick - contacted aswell


----------



## nickgdmc (Jul 7, 2017)

Evening all, I'm still in need of one if anyone here has one or knows of one for sale.

Thanks again 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a complete cat back for R33 GTR , it's a FUJITSUBO GIKEN centre and rear , JASMA approved so quiet , fits like a dream and almost new condition , based in ME20 kent .

Asking £350 plus postage , I've gone for a NISMO ASBO system now


----------

